# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Cilat jane gjellet tipike shqiptare?

## KACAKU

Ketu,ata qe kane njohuri per gatime tipike shqiptare mund te vendosin nje postim,sepse po hapim restorante neper bote do kemi sukses me shqiptaret qe do frekuentojne kuzhinen  :shkelje syri: 

P.S Une per vete,vetem dy di: Taven e Elbasanit dhe fergesen  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Estella

Nga Korca gjellet e preferuara jane,
Byreku, 
lakrori me dy pete i pjekur ne sac
petaniku me Fasule ose me leng pule
tave me patate e me mish
gjithashtu ketej nga Korca do te permendja tave me fasule pllaqi ose Batha me erza dhe me mish......uuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmm

Nga Pogradeci do te permendja Krapin ose Koranin ne tave me qepe dhe me erza.

Fergesa tiranse me merr mendjen mo corrodit

Spo me kujtohet ndonje tjeter. Nga veriu sidomos nuk me kujtohet fare, as kam ngrene ndonje gjelle tipike te tyre.

He c'prisni pasqyroni kete teme.

----------


## Reiart

Per gjelle shtoj "Tave me pistil" dhe "Qofte zgare", por qofte nga ato qe ti hash me gjithe pjate.
Por mbasi te hash keto gjelle te shijshme mendoj se duhet edhe nje embelsire. Dhe une ketu mund te listoj "Kabuni e thjeshte" dhe "Kabuni me qafe dashi".
Heren tjeter mund te shtojme edhe te tjera.

----------


## Eni

çomlek me qepe

tava shkodrane me peshk (krap)

gatimet e ndryshme te fasuleve

pilafi ( he se ky nuk eshte vetem i turqve  :buzeqeshje: )

pule me arra

gatimet e  ndyshme te peshqve

kim me veze

pastaj s'po filloj me gjellet me bizele, barbunja, patate, patellxhane, speca, domate etj, etj.

mish ne hell apo i zgares

gatimi i te brendshmeve te kafsheve (melçi, shpretka, veshket, zemra, truri )

pule e mbushur me oriz

byrek tirone me qumesht

burani

përsheshi me lengun e gjelit te detit

trahanaja (apo çorba  :buzeqeshje: )

suprat e ndryshem e shume te shijshme

pastiço + gatimi i makaronave te bera vete ose peteve te thata (per ndonje fans ta italianeve ketu mos na shesi mend se vetem italianet dine te gatuajne makarona, perkundrazi dine dhe kinezet e kuptohet dhe shqiptaret, qe i bejne vete makaronat duke zene brumin me veze e gjalp dhe duke i gatuar direkt, apo duke lene petet te thahen per t'u gatuar me vone)

byreqet (lakroret si i themi ne nga jugu) me mbushje te ndryshme

byrekaqet (byreçkat).

p.s.

Estela me ke kujtuar taven me pllaqi, qe une e kam fiksim, plus pe Korçe moj, ke harruar lakrorin me qepe e domate, per te cilin po me shkon goja leng  :buzeqeshje: 
Nga Permeti kane si specialitet dhe lakrorin me mish ose me copa pule   :buzeqeshje: 

Si *mjeshtra te gatimit* ne Shqiperi une per vete konsideroj *permetaret*, te cileve u vjen si per gjellera e per embelsira, pale per glikot e famshme te Permetit qe hmmmmm s'po e zgjas me.... se do me ktheheni te gjithe me te shara  :buzeqeshje: ....

----------


## Seminarist

Ca boni mer kshu mojjjjjjj se iu l'shova ene e  hongra kompiuterin!

Amon mer se sa here me kon pyt' se ca jane gjellet tipike shqiptare, ca ti thoja...hudhu e perdridhu sa knej e anej!
-------------------
Po mire tashti se po boj si profesionist; o fjala per gjelle tipike shqiptare, e jo gjelle turke, greke apo italione!
Iman bajalldi (amon mer ta ongsha herzin) s'o gjelle shqipe, as byreku, bakllavaja (hmmmmm tek omelsinat pra mo...).
---------------------
Pra muabeti o, se cila oshte shqipe, ejo ndikimet e hu'ja (ose shfaqet e huja do thoshin disa te koshit te forumit)?

----------


## cristal

po trahana...........nuk besoj qe ndonje shtet tjeter mund ta kete............gjithashtu lakror  etj.

----------


## Fiori

Eni ne Korce kam pas ngrene nga ato glikote, te te gjitha llojeve. Dhe gliko imoniku  :shkelje syri:  ishte e preferuara ime. 

Ketu ne Amerike i provova pak dite me pare "gliko imoniku" dhe 'gliko arre" ne nje shtepi permetare. Nga zorri nuk kerkova per me "shume", me "shume"  :ngerdheshje:  Pastaj bera dhe nje ngaterrese tjeter qe i qojta reçel ne vend qe ti quaja gliko  :i hutuar:  

Per pjata qe perdoren me shume ne Korçe, ecni ne shtepine time se ben mami te kenaq. Vetem ka nje zakon te keq. Po nuk i mbarove kujton se nuk ja pelqen dhe nuk te flet per tere vitin ose te rri me inat. Mjafton te pyesesh shoqet e mia per kete  :sarkastik:  

Po turshite e ndryshme dhe pastermate i keni permendur?! Qe nga lakra arme, e deri ne te gjitha turshtie e tjera. Per keto po qe me ka marre malli, se si do qe ti bejne te gjithe. Asnje nuk i ben sic i ka pas bere nena  :i ngrysur:  , as mami. Ndersa pasterma ka vite qe nuk kam provuar si ajo qe behej ne Shqiperi.


Me kenaqet me ato me lart  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Eni

cfare ke bere me ate reçelin qe ke permendur ne vend te glikose.

Ne permetareve na mbetet hatri kur na e barazojne glikone me reçelin, jo per gje por proçedura e pergatitjes se glikose eshte komplet ndryshe nga ajo e reçelit, dmth nuk i hedhim tere ingredientet direkt ne tenxhere dhe i futim nje te trazuar gjate vales, jo ore Pse ç'u be hallve !!!
Psh. per glikone me arra qe eshte dhe me e mira nder glikote, arrat duhet te lihen ne uje per gati 40 dite sipas recetes tradicionale e me nje fare "marifeti" nga 15 dite. 
Pra ka dy menyra te pergatitjes se kesaj glikoje speciale Permeti  :buzeqeshje: 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nje dite me vijne ca shoqe ne shtepi per vizite e une si goce e mire, i qeras me gliko (nuk e mbaj mend se te cfare lloji). Keto u kenaqen, kur ne fund fare nje nga ato (shoqja me e ngushte e imja) me thote: 

- Eni i lumshin duart mamit tend, *reçel* si ky s'kam ngrene ndonjehere!!!

Une e pashe tere inat,por nuk i fola gje.

Me pas kjo vazhdon;

- po si e beni ju kete *reçelin* ?

Mua atehere s'mu ndjet inati kish vajtur ne kulm, e iu pergjigja;

- moj trendeline, nuk eshte * reçel* por gliko, merr vesh nga glikote ti apo te te jap leksione une !!!
- ta kisha ditur qe do m'i thoje reçel ste jepja fare  :i ngrysur: 

E pa ajo e gjora mbetjen e hatrit tek mua dhe qe atehere pertypet kur ia kujtoj me shaka kete moment  :buzeqeshje: 

Pra Fiori te kuptoj shume mire ç'te paska gjetur ate dite me permendjen e fjales * reçel* tek shtepia e permetareve ku ke qene, por ama kuptoj shume mire dhe reagimin e permetareve ndaj fjales tabu  :buzeqeshje: 

hahaha keshtu ne permetaret jemi pakez me namuz kur vjen puna tek glikote  :buzeqeshje: 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ahh ke permendur turshite.
per laker arme une vdes, eshte turshia ime e preferuar aman cna e kujtove e ti !!!

----------


## Estella

uh kam harruar te shtoj kukurrec......

ja po e shkruaj edhe si mund ta gatuani.

Ne fillim duhet te lani zorret, zakonisht te vicit sepse ato jane me te gjata dhe me te lehta per te bere kukurrec ( ju keshilloj te shkoni ne "open market)

pasi te jene lare (kur i blen ne treg ka edhe te lara)
zini mesin e tyre dhe vini nje pe  qe eshte palosur disa here.
me pas leshoni perin  bashke me zorret, dhe filloni ti thurni ato ashtu sic thurrni gershetin por ketu punohet me 4 dhe jo me tre. Duhet ti mblidhni ne menyre te baranarte dhe propocionale.
me pas vini dhe i zjeni ato per 45 minuta ne nje temperature prej 350 grade. Mos harroni te hidhni kripe dhe erza te tjera qe gjate zjerrjes te marrin shijen.
mbasi te jete zjerre  nzirrini dhe vetem mund ti prisni ne copa te vogla dhe me pas ti skuqni ne gjalpe.
i bej une per te lepire gishtat..........kush do vije per darke sot.


uau ja u kujtova edhe dicka tjeter.
vezet e skuqura te peshqve si, krapit dhe koranit.........


Waw ja dhe nje tjeter.po tave kosi more keni harruar........

----------


## Fiori

Estella kur te besh kukurec nga shtepija me fto se do vi me vrap. Po fto dhe ca te tjere qe te jem e sigurte qe nuk ma ke bere me ndonje ilac per te fjetur  :ngerdheshje: 

Tave kosi ha shpesh se e kam te preferuar.

p.s. Eni une pa qellim te keq e bera. Arres gliko i them, nuk e ngaterroj. Ate te imonikut e bera "lemsh  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## katana

sa here qe flas me disa prej jush u them prit pak se kam taven ne furre dhe e din se cka ne furre- tave kosi. kjo gjelle duket tipike shqiptare, si dhe trahanaja. hasuden e mba mend kush si behet mo. ah dhe sultiashin e kemi tonin shume e duan me sheqe kurse un jam kripe kripe. lol oh cna shendoshet juve nga trute se ne bark skam fut gje sot. ore duhet te mblidhemi ne nje dit e te gatuajme per njeri tjetrin.

----------


## Elia

vallai kukurreci kam kohe qe nuk e kam ngrene...heheheh me kujtohet une me motren time i thonim njera tjetres kur ziheshim...hengsh zorret e miut kukurrec...
Nejse Shqipo kemi dhe romstekun me duket, lere pilafin me groshe qe e kemi pas si pjate te dyte lol

----------


## Eni

Estella ate kukurrecin sa ta skuqesh futi nje te pjekur ne furre dhe shija eshte ku e ku me e mire  :buzeqeshje: 
Une per vete nje here ne mot qe bej kukurrec (dmth kam shume kohe pa e gatuar) keshtu e bej e pjek ne furre. Plus ne mbushjen e tij i hedh melçite e zeza e te bardha.
Mos gaboj une kjo ne Permet quhet e kolloface (dmth zorre te mbushura me melci)  :buzeqeshje: 

p.s.
Fiori pikerisht se e ke bere pa qellim, ia hodhe asaj here se ta kishe bere me qelim obobo s'do e shikoje me me sy ate dere  :perqeshje: 
Moj glikoja s'behet vetem me arre, por me te tera frutat e tjera dhe ki mendjen se mos e ngaterrosh e na i fut prape fjalen tabu "reçel" se aha ... do t'u mbetet hatri permetareve!!!

Nje nder likote qe me ka mbetur ne mend shija eshte ajo qe ka bere nje here mami im me qershi. Por qershi nga ato te kompostove te bera ne Peshkopi, ku u ishte hequr berthama e kokrra ishte goxha e madhe. Hmmm te lepije gishtat aq e mire ishte. Por ç'e do ne shtepin e permetareve te zotet e shtepise e pergatisin likone, por femijeve nuk u japin hic, i fusin nje 
- "mos e trazo se e kemi per mysafiret" 

keshtu une nga ajo liko e famshme vetem 2 luge kam ngrene  :i ngrysur:  te tjerat, i perlane mysafiret ... sa inat !!!

----------


## Fiori

Do e kem parasysh sa here te vij mike ne shtepine tende, do marr ca si teper qe pjesen tjeter te ta jap ty para se te iki  :ngerdheshje:  kjo po me doli turpi dhe te kerkoj me shume.

Te thashe pra se vetem glikone e imonikut e ngaterroj per recel lol se te tjerat nuk i kam ngaterruar ndonjehere, sidomos tani qe e kam parasysh nuk do flas fare...vetem do them "shume e mire" dhe kaq.

Po gliko me levozhgat e portokallit ose gliko kajsie?!! Glikone e portokallit qjefi im kur behet si varse, gati te behem e tera me shurup jam...Kaq e pati dhe dieta ime  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Elia

hey po gliko bostani qe na i bente nena dhe i hidhnin dhe gelqere po sepse ia hidhnin gelqeren nuk e di vallai asnjehere nuk e mora vesh

----------


## Fiori

Elia per bostanin po flisnim me lart ose gliko "imoniku" sic i thone ne Korçë.  :buzeqeshje: 

Lekurra e bostanit lihet ne gelqere qe te fortesohet, fiton ca nga ato kripra a minerale ca perban gerqelja. Pastaj kur zihet dhe behet me sheqer akoma e rruan fortesine, perndryshe do ujezohej fare sikur ta zieje.

----------


## Eni

:buzeqeshje: 

Une ne pergjithesi likone me portokalle si ate me levozhga si ate me thela, ne pergjithesi nuk e kam qejf, nuk e di po eshte evetmja liko qe sme pelqen.

Kurse ajo me kajsi mmm behet shume e mire.

Po me molle ke provuar ndonjehere ?

Po me patellxhane apo domate ?

kete me domate ma ka thene mami se nje here e ka bere e i doli shume e mire, une vete s'kam ngrene gje, kurse likoja me patellxhane eshte super, sidomos po tu futesh patellxhaneve e pak bajame te qeruara brenda behet mrekulli  :buzeqeshje: 

Kurse likoja me shalqi (imonik) eshte e vetmja liko qe kisha nga ata te shtepise "liri totale" madje e benin apostafat per mua ne vere qe te ngopesha e te me genjenin se gjoja po me jepnin liko. Kam kohe qe s'kam ngrene liko me imonik-shalqi-karpuz (e mo e ju gjithe keto fjale per nje liko  :buzeqeshje: ).

p.s.
Fiori thx per mendimin e mire qe te marresh shume ne sasi likoje kur te vish tek mua!
ty do te te nxjerrim likone me te mire qe kemi!

nje e forte mbi keto qe thashe siper (p.s.)

vjen nje mysafir tek shtepia e babagjyshit tim ne Permet (koha e Zogut) e bene sa bene muhabet e ky miku ngrihet e thote  se do ikte.
- Na i thote babagjyshi im, mos ik ore, erdhe qe erdhe rri per darke
- jo do iki, vazhdon miku
- o po rri se me ty hame edhe ne!!!  :buzeqeshje: 

Pra une po gezohem qe tani vetem me idene se do te kem mike ty ne shtepi, se ku i dihet ha e une  :perqeshje:

----------


## Elia

Flm Fiori per pergjigjen  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## KACAKU

Une gjeta ne supermarket gliko sharqiu,po ajo nuk ngjante fare me ato qe benin mamate tona ne Shqiperi.
Sa inat,qe kur isha une i vogel,pjesa me e madhe e glikove shkonte per te qerasur miqte...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Fiori

Ahahahaha Eni vazhdon te me besh per te qeshur, me shkrive. Se edhe une pasi ika nga ajo familja ku me kishin ftuar, femija i vogel me tha : "Mezi po pres te vish prape" , "Pse" - thashe une, "Kur vjen ti ha dhe une gjera te mira" - tha.  :buzeqeshje:  

Hmm me domate dhe patellxhane nuk kisha degjuar ndonjehere. Patellxhanet ca nuk i kam bere, po gliko  :i habitur!:  Thuhet receta apo eshte sekrete??

----------

